# €70 Billion for the bailout in total - breakdown?



## seanpf (8 Apr 2011)

How much went to each bank indivually?:-
Bank of Ireland
Allied Irish Bank
Anglo Irish Bank
EBS
Irish Nationwdie
Irish Life & Permanent
?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2011)

Here is the total up to December 2010

 So far, €46,279 million has been poured into the banks.  This is made up of 


€4,675 million via the Exchequer with
€4,000 million going into Anglo Irish Bank
€575 million into EBS and
€100 million into INBS;
 
€10,700 million via the NPRF with
€3,500 million in AIB preference shares and
€3,700 million in AIB ordinary shares
€3,500 million in BOI preference shares; and
 
€30,904 million through Promissory Notes with
€25,354 million going to Anglo Irish Bank
€5,300 million to INBS and
€250 million to EBS.
 

 In the last few weeks further money has been used. I  haven't seen an official source listing them out but reports are that it  was €14.8 billion into AIB, €2.7 billion into PTSB and €1.7 billion  into BOI.  

 This gives a running total of €65.5 billion.



Anglo|29|25+4
AIB|  22|14.8+3.5+3.7
Irish Nationwide|5|
Bank of Ireland|5|3.5 +1.7
PTSB|3|
EBS|1|
Total|65|

The Anglo and Irish Nationwide money is gone and won't be recovered. 

AIB and BoI could be sold at some stage and some of the money recovered.


----------

